# Argos exlude laptop from 30 day return policy (faulty mouse)



## robbie00 (24 Jan 2011)

Hi,

I bought a laptop from Argos on the 18/1/11 for €430 and I have used it a few times since I got it but now the mouspad doesnt work. 

The laptop hasnt been dropped or damaged in anyway. I thought it was a driver problem so I reinstalled the mousepad driver didnt resolve the problem.

I am presuming there is a hardware fault with the laptop the wire to the mouepad is probably not fitted correctly.

As this product is not in there 30 days back refund policy. Can you advise me what my rights are? I would just like them to replace the laptop but I do not want to have to send this off to get repaired as its less than a week old and this shouldnt have happened.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## maureen (24 Jan 2011)

I have found Argos very good in the past when I have had faulty product( in my case a portable dvd). They offered to repair or replace and didn't even ask for the receipt it was months after I had made purchase.


----------



## Zest (24 Jan 2011)

If the product is faulty, then you are within your rights to seek a replacement or repair (not too sure about a refund but you mentioned that is unimportant to you). They are legally bound to supply you with a working product.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Jan 2011)

You will need your receipt and check online to see which store has the same laptop in stock.  They will *usually* replace it straight away.


----------



## mcaul (24 Jan 2011)

The 30 day policy is a change of mind policy.

A product taht has developed a fault can be returned at any time within reason.

However, they do have the right to get it repaired rather than a straight replacement.


----------



## rebecca1999 (24 Jan 2011)

Hi, I'm fairly sure that Argos offer a repair in the first instance and then if another or the same fault occurs again then a refund or replacement is offered. Hope this helps


----------

